

Show HN: HackerThings - My 48-hour weekend binge project - coderdude
http://hackerthings.com/

======
coderdude
I stayed up most of the weekend working on this. This is basically a
ThisIsWhyImBroke but for the programmer/hacker/hardware hacker scene. I tried
to keep the products as tech as possible without sinking into the "for geeks"
area (e.g., little to no video game stuff or gadgets for the sake of gadgets).

There are no affiliate links.

Please let me know what you think! Especially of interest to me is what
products I should be including on this page that I am not, and what products I
should remove from the page because it's not 'hacker' enough. :)

~~~
dshanahan
Awesome site man. Wondering if you'd considered a revenue model? I checked for
affiliate links before coming here and seeing your post.

------
Jun8
This is AWESOME! Just the thing I was trying to achieve with various Delicious
tags. Already bookmarked

Some quick comments and ideas:

* I think it would be great if one can sort based on categories and price (and also "show more like this" but that's harder with little user data). It would also be nice to gave a total count of the things you have in your db, e.g. say "26,756 toys for the serious hacker", etc. at the top, this gives a sense of how big your site is and provides "security" that you don't miss a lot of the stuff that I might be interested.

* Didn't see much stuff from ThinkGeek, they make awesome toys, which can be hacked.

* Maybe add hackable IKEA stuff, this is not commonly known and would be useful.

* Links to Instructables or other online sites (when possible) that shows how a particular item can be used in a project.

* A checkbox for each item so that I can make up lists of links and mail them to myself.

* Hacker apparel is an area that doesn't usually get a lot of attention I don't mean just T-shirts, but comfy shoes, pants, etc. too).

* Would be nice to have a thumbnail view lister so that I can see more on a screen.

Overall pretty good for just a weekend project!

~~~
coderdude
This is really good advice... lots of things I didn't even think of! I'm
definitely going to start working on this. Thanks!

------
revorad
This is so cool! It's such a shame you've posted at such a busy time. There's
too much going on on the homepage right now, so unless this gets lots more
votes quickly, it's going to die off.

If you don't get on the front page in another 10 minutes, repost as an Ask HN
post.

Good luck!

~~~
coderdude
Thank you! I did pick an awful time. Perhaps I'll have more luck with the Ask
HN at a later date. Maybe mid-week or something.

Though you know what's weird? "A Brief History of the Brain" is on the front
page right now with 3 votes after 26 minutes, but this post had 4 votes by 20
minutes and even now is nowhere to be found (even 5 pages deep from the front
page). I think HN artificially drags down things with "Show HN" in the title.
(Since that was abused for awhile).

